# Help with side effects after vaccinations



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What do you mean "so many shots"?

With my vets they know I won't allow multiple shots in the same visit. It's probably too late now since your dog has already had the shots, but you might discuss spacing the shots out with your vet. 

If it's legal in your state, you can give a 3 year rabies shot to dogs. And now the distemper shot is 3 years. Lepto is the only one that's given every year, but even there I would discuss spacing a month or two between shots. This simply because if your dog has any reaction to a shot, you want to know which one it is. 

I would talk to your vet tomorrow morning. If your dog is restless or acting unwell tonight, I'd call an ER vet. Lepto has been known to cause bad reactions in _some_ dogs.


----------



## klcongdon (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for replying! 

In looking at the after-visit report, he received his 3 year rabies shot, Dhpp - 3 year, bordetella and lepro vaccine. The vet then mentioned giving him an antihistamine to help him not have a reaction to the vaccines. I thought maybe the antihistamine was making him very thirsty and maybe he couldn't hold it. I will give the vet a call in the morning to see what she thinks. His mood seems normal, but I feel bad for him.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it's the antihistamine that is making him extra thirsty. Keeping a close watch is a good idea.

I don't like the idea of multiple shots in the same visit. And when Max is due again, talk to your vet about titers instead of automatic revaccinating. 

Wishing you and Max the best.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sometimes we use a corticosteroid shot to prevent vaccine reactions.... Maybe your vet used that instead? It can make a dog thirsty.


----------



## klcongdon (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you both for your help! I called the vet today and they gave him a Dexamethasone shot to help prevent the reaction to the vaccines. They said it can cause extreme thirst, which is what Max was experiencing.

He is much better this morning and seems back to his old self. I wish the doc would have let me know she gave him a steroid, so I would have been more prepared!

Thanks again for all your advice! Kelly


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So the side effect was really to the antihistamine, not the vaccines? In the future, try spacing them out a week or two apart instead of using the antihistamine since he had such a bad reaction to it.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

klcongdon said:


> ... He is much better this morning and seems back to his old self...


_Thanks for posting back with the good news!_​


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The side effect was to the dexamethasone "shot". It causes increased thirst....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

To avoid adverse reactions, I also suggest you space these vaccinations out over the course of several weeks. It inconveniences you with more frequent vet visits, but it's easier on the dog and if there is a reaction, you know exactly what vaccine caused it. 

Glad your pup is better!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The "shot so he doesnt have a reaction" didnt work with mine. Mine still nearly died after receiving the shot before the vaccines. I know it was the vaccines because hes had a dexa shot before

I would only do rabies every 3 years. I dont re-booster. I do not do kennel cough, lepto, hepatitis etc. In fact I do not do any vaccines..not even rabies. But, I have a medical waiver because mine reacts each time. 

I feel if you need to give a dog a steroid shot which IMO doesnt make it so they dont have a reaction (since mine had a shot and had a reaction still), the dog shouldnt be vaccinated. But, thats my opinion anyway. Mine, were also spaced apart and he still reacted


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

My strong suggestion would be to stick to the "core" vaccines...and to TITER test accordingly. The "non-core" group are debateable, unnecessary in many cases and dangerous. In other words, they do alot more harm than good.

I would check out what Dr. Ronald Schultz has to say on this issue for any concerned owner, as well. He did a lengthy interview on youtube/mercola.com on this very issue.


----------

